# pipe repair - ok to replace copper with cpvc?



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Basement ceiling is being replaced with drywall. Just noticed a hot water line (1/2") copper) with several pinhole scabs on it, some really nasty ones - over 20' worth on that line only. Is it considered [email protected] to replace that damaged length with cpvc? I have a furring grid to go through (which I can notch), but just wondering whether having cpvc mixed-in is considered sub-standard.

Thanks.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Pex would be easier.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

MarkJames said:


> with several pinhole scabs on it, some really nasty ones - over 20' worth on that line only.


If the pinholes are where you can see them, they are where you can't see them also. It seems foolish to me to replace what you can see without replacing it all. You know there is a pending disaster, why would you wait for it to happen?

It's time for a re-pipe, you know it, and now we all know it.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

thom said:


> If the pinholes are where you can see them, they are where you can't see them also. It seems foolish to me to replace what you can see without replacing it all. You know there is a pending disaster, why would you wait for it to happen?
> 
> It's time for a re-pipe, you know it, and now we all know it.


While I take the point and would normally agree, this is particular to this length of bright (replaced at some point) pipe. All the original stuff is fine. It goes from the utility room (tee's off at water heater) to one bathroom, and I have access to all of it.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Pex is a better option..


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Rich D. said:


> Pex is a better option..


Ok, I guess a 100 ft of PEX is in my future. First time for everything.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

You wont regret it. You may need to buy some special tools but they will pay off.. plus its way more flexible to fit in tight places.. sounding perfect for your situation.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> Basement ceiling is being replaced with drywall. Just noticed a hot water line (1/2") copper) with several pinhole scabs on it, some really nasty ones - *over 20' worth* on that line only.
> 
> Thanks.


Why do you need a 100' roll?

:blink:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Incase he screws up 5 times :laughing:


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Make sure pex is allowed in your area


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

How about a water calculation becasuse 20' of PEX does NOT flow like 20' of copper. 

Ya can't just throw schit in because it's handy.:laughing:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oconomowoc said:


> How about a water calculation becasuse 20' of PEX does NOT flow like 20' of copper.
> 
> Ya can't just throw schit in because it's handy.:laughing:


Yeah, but you can "upsize the patch to" 3/4 pex.

:whistling


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

tenon0774 said:


> Yeah, but you can "upsize the patch to" 3/4 pex.
> 
> :whistling


possibly. Was he going to do that? 

You're paying attention to the sizing thread? :laughing: Next thing I know you'll' be telling me what to do. :laughing:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

tenon0774 said:


> Why do you need a 100' roll?
> 
> :blink:


Everybody's a comedian. Funny. A quick look at HD's website and I saw 100' rolls, no less. But maybe they do. We'll see.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oconomowoc said:


> possibly. Was he going to do that?
> 
> You're paying attention to the sizing thread? :laughing: Next thing I know you'll' be telling me what to do. :laughing:


I'm just paying attention to the thread.

Your right about "choking off " the 1/2 copper.

I'm just tryin' to help.



...man, I've been doing this too long.  :jester:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> Everybody's a comedian. Funny. A quick look at HD's website and I saw 100' rolls, no less. But maybe they do. We'll see.


Not trying to be a comedian.

You can buy the stuff in 10' sticks.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> Everybody's a comedian. Funny. A quick look at HD's website and I saw 100' rolls, no less. But maybe they do. We'll see.


You can buy it in 10' sticks


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

tenon0774 said:


> Not trying to be a comedian.
> 
> You can buy the stuff in 10' sticks.


Ok, thank you. I was referring to the other comments, such as "100 ft....so he can screw up 5x." Good one. :laughing: I set it up and he ripped it out of the park.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

tenon0774 said:


> I'm just paying attention to the thread.
> 
> Your right about "choking off " the 1/2 copper.
> 
> ...


Got it. Thanks for pointing that out. :thumbup:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> Ok, thank you. I was referring to the other comments, such as "100 ft....so he can screw up 5x." Good one. :laughing: I set it up and he ripped it out of the park.




Yep,
That was actually a funny response but I was out of thanks for the day.

...but as you also notice, the thread got a little heady.

...anyways:

To answer your question, I would not use CPVC because it would be too labor intensive vs. pex.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

tenon0774 said:


> Yep,
> That was actually a funny response but I was out of thanks for the day.
> 
> ...but as you also notice, the thread got a little heady.
> ...


I think I have room to feed either in there, but thanks. Might just PEX it anyway. Cheers.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

How would cpvc be more labor intensive than pex?:blink:
Sweat a couple female adaptors on,dope up a couple of cpvc male adaptors screw on cut/glue pipe.
Im not a fan of cpvc or pex myself except in crack houses where the copper gets ripped off,but the cpvc saves him from buying the tool and expensive fittings anyway.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

plummen said:


> but the cpvc saves him from buying the tool and expensive fittings anyway.




Hmmmm.

Zurn- shark-bite?

:whistling

(or a pair of linesmans pliers)


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

tenon0774 said:


> Yep,
> That was actually a funny response but I was out of thanks for the day.
> 
> ...but as you also notice, the thread got a little heady.
> ...


So thank me tommorow when you have more :laughing:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Rich D. said:


> So thank me tommorow when you have more :laughing:


:laughing:

WILCO


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

They have a 15$ crimper you use with vise grips.. fittings arent that bad.. 

Yea for someone not set up in pex cpvc is the most straight forward way..

But i guess at this point just replace it with copper...

And my hd sells 25' rolls


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

tenon0774 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> WILCO


Sorry but whats WILCO?


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

tenon0774 said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Zurn- shark-bite?
> 
> ...


shark bite,thats sold in the same aisle as green field for guys who cant bend conduit and the 3/4" flex copper water heater supply lines for guys who cant sweat copper arent they?:whistling:laughing:
(Oh God,here it comes!:laughing


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

plummen said:


> shark bite,thats sold in the same aisle as green field for guys who cant bend conduit and the 3/4" flex copper water heater supply lines for guys who cant sweat copper arent they?:whistling:laughing:
> (Oh God,here it comes!:laughing


The 3/4 water heater supply lines are a joke!!!! I dont agree how greenfiled is hacky.. Theres applications for it..


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Rich D. said:


> Sorry but whats WILCO?


Will Comply.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

plummen said:


> shark bite,thats sold in the same aisle as green field for guys who cant bend conduit and the 3/4" flex copper water heater supply lines for guys who cant sweat copper arent they?:whistling:laughing:
> (Oh God,here it comes!:laughing


Go back through the thread, please.

Look at the OP's title, and take it as such.

There are MANY municipalities that WILL NOT CONDONE "shark-bite" fittings for inspection.

Doesn't mean they don't work. :whistling


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Just so you know, here's the I.D. of a 1/2" PEX fitting slid on to 1/2" copper.

CPVC is a better option.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oconomowoc said:


> Just so you know, here's the I.D. of a 1/2" PEX fitting slid on to 1/2" copper.
> 
> CPVC is a better option.
> 
> ...


Before I concede, 

...show me the 1/2 - 3/4 sweat/crimp.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

tenon0774 said:


> Before I concede,
> 
> ...show me the 1/2 - 3/4 sweat/crimp.


Too late. Truck is locked. Just run it in 2" galvanized


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oconomowoc said:


> CPVC is a better option.


Pretend I'm from Missouri...

Show Me.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> The 3/4 water heater supply lines are a joke!!!! I dont agree how greenfiled is hacky.. Theres applications for it..


Its got its uses for short runs in odd places,but if I had a dollar for every basement I ever went into where it was run like a giant drunk octopus starting in the center of the room going to all 4 corners filled full of romex.
Or strapped from across a ceiling then dropping down along side a brand new furnace install(along with crooked trac pipe for gas) because installers are either too lazy,or just dont want to learn to bend pipe Id be a rich man.:laughing:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oconomowoc said:


> Too late. Truck is locked. Just run it in 2" galvanized


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd do it in Wirsbo/Uphonor. With expansion fitting, almost no drop in size. Larger startup costs though.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I ended up doing it in copper with one elbow (sweated) and two shark-bite couplings - I got tired of waiting for it to stop dripping on both ends and didn't have any bread. Done.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 26, 2011)

Other than the shark bites , copper was the right way to go.


----------

